# SR8c, SR4c, Z6I, T1



## Chad (Jan 27, 2014)

Comparison shoot I did a few weeks ago w/ some optics:







Zeroed the SR1-8x, SR1-4x, Z6I and T1 at 100m. Shot field prone across a sandbag.  Asym 55.






Commenced doing single shot drills at 50m standing on 12x14 steel. Method was to shoot 12 shots per optic and record 10, that gave room for two misses or
I would throw out the high and low if I had 12 hits....11 hits I would discard the the high.






The order of shooting was Z6I, SR8, T1, Z6I, SN4. Drill was started with the rifle at the ready and 'indexed' at the ground at 25m, on the 'beep' shoot the 
target once, record time and start again.

All optics were at 1x w/ day vis dots 'on'. I shot the Z6I twice, I wanted to see if I was 'rusty' and slower on the initial run.

Average is for 10 shots:
1. Z6I avg of .946 - 12/10 hits
2. SR8 avg of .864 12/12
3. T1 avg of .789 - 12/11 hits
4. Z6I avg of .946 - 12/10 hits
5. SN4 avg of .846 - 12/12

Yes, two runs w/ the Z6I averaged the same. I'm guessing it is slower because I have the least
time using it total and more importantly, I have not used it recently. The most shooting time has been with the SR8.






Messing around with video function(Nikon 7100). Set on tripod, beanie over the camera mic to cut the wind noise.
Shooting a 'Bill Drill' variant; 25m, 6 shots, indexed at base of tgt. I read off times, 1st shot and
total time, at the end of each run, might need the volume up a bit to hear....but you might keep
it low for the shooting protion , bit loud.

SR8c





Z6I






5m, single shot from low ready on a B8 w/ the black being a hit, avg from five runs, starting indexed on base/feet of tgt:

SR8 .882 seconds
T1 .888
SR4 .898
Z6I .904

next was two steel targets at 25m spaced 5m apart.
Start position was indexed between the two targets. On the signal shoot the left one then the right one, avg of five runs:

T1 1.42 seconds
SR4 1.43
SR8 1.46
Z6I 1.574

Same steel target, small(12x14) silouette, @ 30m.
Single shot drill for 10reps, trying to shoot faster than normal. So speed over accuracy vs the normal accuracy over speed.

I will list average time for all shots, avg time for just hits and hits total:
T1 .643, .66, 6/10
SR8 .697, .72, 5/10
SR4 .712, .70, 5/10
Z6I .735, .74, 5/10

Next I shot w/o illumination, five round strings, accuracy vs speed, again at 30m;

Z6I .844
T1 .866 w/ three misses(no rear sight :) )
SR8 .872
SR4 .926

Last run for the rifle was again at 30m for five shot strings w/ accuracy vs speed as the focus:

T1 .674
SR8 .752
Z6I .758
SR4 .772

Like them all. T1 is just fast for me, plenty of recent work with the SR8 over the last few month gives it an edge over the other two scopes.
Without a timer I could not tell the differce between the scopes, I think they were usually within a few hundreths of a second.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you need a minion? Lackey? Anything?
Reed


----------



## Chad (Jan 29, 2014)

I've offered before - Anyone in the Tucson area can drop me an email. I shoot 3-5x a week and always need someone to police brass. Might even let you pull the trigger on a round or two.


----------

